# Move to Amsterdam with Family



## ronnnyyy (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi, 

I've got job offer from a company based in Amsterdam and i have some questions about the education system there.

I have 2 boys, one is 4.5 years old and the other is 8 months. If i go there in November can i apply to primary school for my 4.5 years old boy? When he can start and what are the options?
Same question is also for my 8 months boy. Can i apply for a day care(kindergarden) whenever i want? 
And if you know what are the general school hours and prices(also after school)

Thanks


----------



## joycey1000 (Jun 18, 2013)

Here is a link, https://www.passendonderwijs.nl/in-en-om-de-school/rol-ouders/uw-kind-aanmelden/ but it is in Dutch. try google.nl to translate


----------

